# prayers needed for my youngest daughter



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am asking for prayers for my 8 year old Molly. On and off she has had increase in frequency in urination. She says it doesn't hurt or burn and there is not a major urgency to it. I worry bc she has been drinking a bit more. One goes with the other bit it can be a sign of diabetes too. Also she has had some stress at school with a girl in her class. The teacher is beyond done with the other. Girl and her behavior. My daughter was friends with the girl bit there has been issue with the mother being psycho. It is a long story but a friend who works in psychology thinks stress can be a contributor. 

Molly has a doctor appointment at 10am tomorrow. Please pray that it is something easy to solve or just a matter or drinking too much and not bc she has an underlying issue causing the extra thirst


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know stress can bring on cystitis.. but that usually causes at least some pressure or burning. I will be praying this is nothing of any real concern.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry your daughter is going thru a tough time.
:grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I CERTAINLY will be saying a prayer for Molly. I know full well the pain of having an ill child.

God bless you both,
Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

rayer: rayer: Coming your way for precious little Molly


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hope all will be ok with Molly :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope she is just fine! I'll keep her and you in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

rayer: I'm sending you and molly my prayers. get well fast!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Praying for Molly that this is nothing serious. rayer:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Love, prayers and good wishes for your daughter and for you...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I hope the doctors can find out what's going on. I'll be praying for Molly, and for you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I will definitely include your daughter in my prayers. It is always scary when we know something isn't right with our children. I hope that you have been to the doctor and found out that it is something simple (ie nothing to worry about). Please post an update!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

rayer: rayer: Hope it's nothing rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

rayer: I'll be praying too rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Prayers are coming your way now....Hope all is well with Molly.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Prayers and positive thoughts for you and your daughter both! rayer: rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Hope it's nothing serious :grouphug: Cystatis is easily treatable. I have had a few. But cystatis normally has a burning sensation.


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

Our deepest thoughts and prayers go out to you and your daughter at this time.

rayer: 

DarcysDad


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Saying my prayers and counting blessings for your little girl. rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Praying for Molly, please give us an update when you can.....Thanks!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

denise asked me to update about Molly for her, sorry i got the msg this morning but its been a busy day.
Poor Molly was diagnosed with diabetes and is spending the night in the hospital. please keep Denise, Molly and thier family in ur thoughts during this hard time. 




UPDATE 2: she is now stabilized and off the IV and now getting insulin injections. poor thing is terrified


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry- :grouphug: at least they caught and it can regulate it properly. Hope she feels better soon rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. You, Molly and your family will continue to be in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

8 years old. i am so sorry. A child shouldn't have to deal with such stuff. I'll keep them in my prayers.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you for the update Jaimie. 

Denise, you Molly and your whole family will be in my thougths and prayers.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry!!! As someone mentioned, it's a good thing your daughter's diabetes was caught early on!! Stay strong, and I'll definitely keep you and your daughter in my prayers!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that it wasn't good news. I'll keep you, Denise, and Miss Molly in my prayers!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your daughter! My thoughts and prayers are with you. My younger brother was diagnosed with Juvenille diabetes at 4 years old. Today he is 20 and is doing wonderfully. He is such a great and responsible young man and is actually in college at UT Austin to be a nurse. I grew up with him and watched him manage it. Hopefully one day there will be a cure. I am especially sensitive to this disease and know how hard it can be, but luckily it is manageable. If you have any questions at all, feel free to pm me. It took our family many years of experience and going to several doctors and nutritionists to help him control it best, and we still learn every day.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers to you and your daughter, Denise.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

With the symptoms you mentioned last night I was hoping it wasn't.
Take comfort in knowing that it's can be controlled with proper diet and exercise and attitude.

My mother got diabetes at the age of 53 and so did my sister at the same age. My mother or sister are not on insulin - they control their intake of food and they take a pills.

I will keep Molly and you in my prayers and I hope she goes thru life with it like a breeze.

Hugs and prayers to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: I am very sorry that it was this, but the good thing is that they caught it early on :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Prayers and warmest wishes to Molly and your family.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh, i am so sorry.
my thoughts and prayers are with your daughter Molly and your family.
rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I imagine it is a scarey experience for such a young child to face. Thankfully with the new 'tools' for self testing like the new meters out ( which are really painless ) children can do very well.
Is there any sort of support group in your area for children with diabetes? I think seeing and talking with other children dealing with this illness would be a big help to her.
I saw a special on TV once about young children with diabetes and was amazed how brave and how up-lifting these kids were. 
There is diabetes on both sides of my family and now my hubby as well as several members of his family. However it is quite a different thing for adults than for children I think. 
I will be praying things go smoothly and she can get into her 'routine' and on with her norml life as well . 
I recall we once had a member of our doggies with diabetes group that used to go visit children with diabetes and her little diabetic dog was a sort of 'therapy' dog for these chilldren. She'd test the pooch's blood and even at times gave the insulin injections to show the children. I have forgotten where this was.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Molly's diagnosis....I know you must be devastated..but believe me, there have been so many advances in juvenile diabetes, I am confident she will be handling it better than you expect. I have a nephew and grand niece who were both diagnosed with diabetes at a very young age....my niece was only four...she is now eight, has an insulin pump and is doing remarkably well...will be praying for Molly....


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It's great that you caught it early and it can be controlled.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## boba229 (Apr 29, 2008)

my prayers :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Of course she is terrified. Poor thing. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I was hoping it was not that.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so hopeful this can get under control swiftly and that Molly can move on with a regular childhood.

God bless her,
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Denise you and Molly are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my, this must be so terrifying for poor lil Molly. All of my thoughts and prayers are with her and your family- thank goodness though that you did catch it early and from here you can control it. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Molly is in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so glad they have her diagnosed and stablized. I know this disease can be controlled and she should be on the road to learning about how this is treated and managed. My husband is Type 2 diabetic and he is doing fine. I will say a little prayer for her......someday they will have a complete cure. Good luck to her!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Denise i will be keeping Molly and your family in my prayers. rayer: rayer: Hugs to you and Molly. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

my dad is diabetic and i pray every night that a cure is found...
i will add your daughter to my prayers*
let her know there are many people praying and supporting her :grouphug: 
she'll be strong...I know it! rayer: :aktion033:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending hugs for the whole family :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

here's a website about children with diabetes. One section has a host of children of all ages who have written a little 'biography' and some are looking for pen-pals. I believe the site also gives info on events and meet-ups.

http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: I am so sorry to hear the diagnosis BUT...You are THE BEST MOM for taking her right away to be tested. That took gobs of courage...Now Molly will be managed and hopefully this will be reduced to nothing more than a pain in the neck to deal with, once it is under control....Molly is young and resilliant and if she is anything like her Mom she will deal really well with it. x0x0x0 N


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry about the diagnosis. :grouphug: 

Diane and Pompom


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. Wishing for strength and health for your daughter :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Your family is in my prayers rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm 31 and it would terrify me! I can only imagine how scary it must be for the poor darling :grouphug: Hugs to Molly :grouphug: :grouphug: 



> denise asked me to update about Molly for her, sorry i got the msg this morning but its been a busy day.
> Poor Molly was diagnosed with diabetes and is spending the night in the hospital. please keep Denise, Molly and thier family in ur thoughts during this hard time.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Update...I am going to do my best not to bore you with the details but we are HOME at last. Something that terrifies me b/c I am responsible for counting her carbs and making sure we do the math right for her insulin dosage. :smstarz: If it were me I'd think..well it's me I am harming but it's my baby that I'd be effecting. I've been bombarded with "education" from many sides..social worker, dietician, diabetic counselor, endocrinologist....am sure I"ve left someone out  She was in some pain w/ the injection tonight b/c the Lantis (long lasting insulin) was still a bit cold and it burned going in. In any case, for now..thanks for the continuing prayers. I feel that the prayers have been heard. Molly is coping very well for what she was just blindsided with. I will take more time later to answer questions or elaborate when I've had more sleep. For now, I'm bathed and that's sometime I've been wanting since Tuesday! :smheat: 

Please continue to pray for us. I really and truly need and appreciate it. :smpullhair:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I definitely will continue to pray for Molly, you and the rest of your family. God bless. :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I will keep your daughter and your family in my thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: I will continue to pray for your family. :grouphug: your daughter is very very brave :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you're back home. I'll keep praying for you and Miss Molly The Brave!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Be brave and stay strong...praying for you and your family rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers to you and Molly, Denise. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Continued prayers for Molly and YOU. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Update...I am going to do my best not to bore you with the details but we are HOME at last. Something that terrifies me b/c I am responsible for counting her carbs and making sure we do the math right for her insulin dosage. :smstarz: If it were me I'd think..well it's me I am harming but it's my baby that I'd be effecting. I've been bombarded with "education" from many sides..social worker, dietician, diabetic counselor, endocrinologist....am sure I"ve left someone out  She was in some pain w/ the injection tonight b/c the Lantis (long lasting insulin) was still a bit cold and it burned going in. In any case, for now..thanks for the continuing prayers. I feel that the prayers have been heard. Molly is coping very well for what she was just blindsided with. I will take more time later to answer questions or elaborate when I've had more sleep. For now, I'm bathed and that's sometime I've been wanting since Tuesday! :smheat:
> 
> Please continue to pray for us. I really and truly need and appreciate it. :smpullhair:[/B]


The lantus does burn when injected. You have a tough road to follow. But you will get it all eventually. It is a tough disease to understand. I still wish they would come up with a way they could check blood sugars without having to stick yourself. Like you check for oxygen in the blood. Get some rest and take a big breath and dig in. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Will add your little one, you and your family to my prayers intentions.
Sending you healing hugs! :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Denise,
I'm really sorry to hear that your daughter is having medical problems. I will go back and read the whole thread in order to understand. Meanwhile, I wish you all the very best in learning to cope with her illness........


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Denise I am so very sorry to hear that little Molly has been diagnosed with diabetes :grouphug: 
You, Molly and your family are in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Still praying for Molly- rayer: she sure is a trooper! :thumbsup:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Saying prayers for Molly! I have a few friends who have grown up with Diabetes. By the time she is an adult she will handle real well. Poor baby.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I will keep you and your daughter in my thoughts! I'm so sorry to hear that things haven't been going too well lately. *hugs*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

will continue the prayers for Molly rayer: rayer:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rayer: :grouphug:


----------

